# Buck and a female handler(  Warning graphic question)



## crazy4cochins (Jun 5, 2009)

I have been interacting with my new goats on a daily basis, they are all ok so far, but then tonight Mr. Buck decided to test me and kinda tried to i guess butt me a little? Soo all the info I look at never says how a female handler should interact with a intact buck. It only warns of how they can be dangerous. So what happens if the female handler gets a visit from aunt Flo?
Will he be aggressive towards her? Will a wether be aggressive too?  I need some ladies to help me out here. He's got hooves in terrible shape so I basicly just walked quickly around the pen tonight so he couldn't catch me. I kinda pushed his head and he went into the dog kennel area for a bit then came out again.
    Please do not respond if your going to complain about my question I only want responses from people with experience
with bucks.
Thanks


----------



## helmstead (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry...I can't help but laugh.

Bucks will not 'respond' to human hormones...no worries.

If you are pushing him around, you are inviting him to push back.  Never push a buck by the horns/head...it is only natural for them to decide you are a worthy opponent and start butting you.  Never fear him, but don't try to dominate him - it's a mutual respect.

The only time I've had an issue with a rutting buck is when I'm handbreeding...but then DH has the same issue.  In the heat of the moment, they might miss the doe and start to mount your leg...but it's not that they're actually trying to breed _you_...they just missed the mark.


----------



## crazy4cochins (Jun 6, 2009)

good I am glad I made you laugh. I am not pushing him around
, he started to kinda push the pygmy then tried to do it to me to.
 I think he was testing me. well everyones always saying how bucks are so dangerous , so it's better to be safe than sorry.
thanks for the info.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 6, 2009)

my billy dont like wemen either.an he will mess with me.an im close to 6ft an over 200lbs.an i catch him by the horns an shut him down.if he tees me off i power him to the ground.being a women you had better watch him because he can hurt you.an im a man.didnt want yall thinking i was a women


----------



## Farrier! (Jun 6, 2009)

He will learn he can push you around if given the chance but you cycling will not make a difference.

Same thing for stallions. They may learn to listen better to females or males. I had stallions that my 101 pound friend could handle and she could do anything with them. Stallions were great for me too but could walk all over my now ex-husband.


----------



## jambunny (Jun 6, 2009)

I have had more trouble with wethers that people have played with than with intact bucks.  Really good advice, my daughter's ram sheep are what usually get me when I am not looking.  Last time right in my fleshy part so it didn't hurt too baaad.


----------



## Chaty (Jun 7, 2009)

Well I carry a big stick when I had a buck that was mean...he isnt here anymore either. Most of my bucks are gentle and dont give me any problems. I think it depends on how they were raised and treated. I dont keep mean bucks as I have grandkids and dont want them hurt. Anything that gets mean goes...
Keep a stick at the gate and pop him a few times it wont take long for him to get the picture.
Yep like helmsted said dont push on his head...bad idea...that is what probably happened before and he wants to play.


----------



## jambunny (Jun 7, 2009)

I have used the stick with my rams and would with a buck.  That is a great tool because they don't think it is a game like they do when someone hits their head or pushes their head.  A good example of how strong they can be is that now we have a 3 month old calf in with a yearling, small buck.  The buck and calf (steer)  play and the goat can hold his own and push the larger calf out of his way.  It is entertaining though as they are great pals.


----------



## crazy4cochins (Jun 7, 2009)

Well I will not be pushing his head at all. he's always turning so I just use the other goats to to be inbetween us.
I am use to carrying a stick around anyways I "had" a rooster that was quite a little devil. I have no hard feelings when it comes to me or them.
I have noticed that Mr.Buck has a little more pep in his step since I have been around him ,but that has alot to do with his care I have been giving, I think his new diet plan is making him feel better.
I don't want him though, Too much on my plate already especially if my little doe is pregnant. Just curious about my question because
sometimes animals react to stuff like that.
And to everyone your welcome for the smiles I gave you
with my awsome question, I am sure I will plenty more soon enough


----------



## helmstead (Jun 7, 2009)

Good for you making these animals happy and healthy and keep the questions coming!


----------



## FlightsofFancy (Jun 8, 2009)

IMHO it really has nothing to do with what gender you are...The animals learn who will tollerate their bad behavior. My goats will walk all over my 250+ lb. buff Fire Fighter husband....butt him and trip him. It's hillarious because my 35 lb, 5 year old will walk out there and save him with a firm voice tell them "NO" and they line up like little soldiers. 
Good question!!


----------



## taraann81 (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't think this is THAT funny of a question.  Its a proven fact (thanks Ceasar Milan) that dogs react to a womans cycle.  Male dogs often become more protective of their female owners during that time of month.  Why not goat?


----------



## lilhill (Jun 13, 2009)

I, too, will not tolerate a mean buck.  I had one buck that would get a pushy (he's no longer here), and my trusty water pistol would keep him in line.  He hated the stream of water in his face and would back off and settle down.


----------



## crazy4cochins (Jun 13, 2009)

ohhh that's a great idea thanks. I have boys so I have lots of options. I think I will keep the super gun by the door. That should also help me with my grumpy gus pygmy he is the worse of the two boys.


----------



## freemotion (Jun 13, 2009)

Does it work on husbands??


----------



## FlightsofFancy (Jun 13, 2009)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Does it work on husbands??


Yes! It does, but payback is....well you know!


----------



## freemotion (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## lilhill (Jun 14, 2009)

Hubbys tend to grab the hose for their payback, so I wouldn't try the water pistol of them.  JMHO .


----------



## FarmerMack (Jun 15, 2009)

water seems to work best, my goats have all tried to push me around i let them know with my voice that i wont deal with that kind of behavior. they all seem to understand no matter whom they think is herd boss that i am the only herd boss. like the other posters none of my goats are aggressive my 3 yr old angora buck's name is "rasta" goat because he is so laid back he just seems like he's thinking "no problem mun" "whatever". and "whats to eat". he does however like it when i rub his horns with my wedding band. "calm submissive" is what i expect and what i get, or it's down the road for that goat. I did have one i hit with a stick once she was the herd boss before and after i got her but a couple of whacks she understood i was it not her. 
I'm the pack leader, the herd boss, and the only rooster on my farm


----------



## Brandywine (Jul 6, 2009)

I keep my dog sidekick nearby when dealing with the goats, and I don't allow any goat to take liberties with my person.

Rosie (the English shepherd bitch) watches my back.  The goats respect her a LOT.  She moves them where I need them to go, and keeps them back when I have work to do -- like filling their grain bucket.  My goats are tame, and that means that they want to be pushy.  One thing I notice -- not surprising -- is that they respect me a lot because they see that the dog is obeying me.  It's not just that they respect the dog and she keeps them off me.  It's more like "Hokey Smokes, she can control that DOG and it listens to her.  She must have strong juju!"

I can't imagine keeping hoofstock without having a well-trained stockdog at my side all the time -- I've never done it, and I don't want to try.  

But the key, aside from selecting an appropriate dog with the genetic ability to work, is _well-trained_, and that takes time, effort, and handler ability.  And a commitment to meeting the dog's needs, whether they are convenient or not.


----------



## jambunny (Jul 9, 2009)

I used to use my stock dog when I moved goats.  A couple of my big does decided to show the dog who was boss, now she moves cows but won't go near a goat.  Go figure.  Can I borrow yours?  lol


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 22, 2009)

You might consider getting a Rattle Paddle..  If that doesn't work, step up to a Hotshot..  A Hotshot _will_ work -- just don't ever, ever zap him unless he's got somewhere to go.  Hotshotting an animal with no place to go is a good way to get squished into the mud.

Good luck with him!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 22, 2009)

a sorting paddle wont work on a mean billy been there done that.


----------



## crazy4cochins (Jul 22, 2009)

see with having to go to those measures to have a buck is not worth it to me. So I will just be getting  babies from now on.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 22, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> a sorting paddle wont work on a mean billy been there done that.


Lemme guess...he even ate the t-shirt?


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 22, 2009)

no he never ate a t shirt.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

you guys are slayin' me...

and wynedot55.. i'm just 'spectin' that no one here took you fer a lass
;-)  your earlier post made me laugh


and to throw in - i'm sorry but all our critters react differently to my hubby than to me - there is something to that. i'm not so sure it has to do with the female hormones as much as the testosterone. 

to protect myself i scream like a harpy and carry a big stick...and two huge dogs  (just kiddin' - well about the harpy part but i have a big stick and to huge dogs who's favorite command is "guard momma")
;-)

crazy4cochins - if you are not comfortable, dont worry about it. there is nothing funny about a big animal getting the better of you. around here the buck fee is about $50. and you get to meet a lot of nice folks


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 22, 2009)

i was just saying that to show yall that i wasnt little.ive had a bull throw me into the side of a gooseneck cattle trailer before.so a billy goat wouldnt get the best of me unless he blindsided me.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

when i had my corporate life i always thought i was pretty tough... i stared down the best of them. 

but now i run like a little girl when my big old tom turk comes for me!! hee hee hee  i swear that guy wants to peck my eyes out!


----------



## crazy4cochins (Jul 22, 2009)

Ohmyfarmgirl , yes stud fee seems the easy way to go.
 you gotta show that turkey who's boss.lol.
I chase my mean little roosters all the time and pull up on their tail feathers(just a little) orrrrr I kinda kick them until they run off.
The buck seemed better tonight ,has anyone ever delt with a wether that acts more like a mean buck? hes crazy and so I just push him off me, it's those big horns that i am so nervous around, I wish I could keep him he's so handsome. ohh I wish I wasn't such a baby


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 23, 2009)

no 1 needs to keep a mean buck or weather.if they get mean.get rid of them.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't like a buck to be too mean, nor too "sweet."  A mean buck is just dangerous, but a buck that's too sweet tends to get pushy and treats you like a herd member...that's dangerous, too.  A buck that's just plain ol' scared of you and won't let you touch him with a 10' pole can be a PITA, too..

With our new buck, I'm shooting for a healthy mutual respect so I can scratch his head when I bring him grain, but still retain the ability to run him off by acting like I've just lost my mind (ie., waving my arms while stomping toward him, yelling "GIT GIT GIT!!"...or whatever  )


----------

